# is she suffering?



## PrettyPollysMom (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm not sure how to deal with this.... Not sure if I'm even posting this in the right section... 

One of my friends has a sweet 14 yr old golden who I love just about as much as my Polly.... 

A couple of days ago her golden had a hacking cough, would throw up and wouldn't eat drink or walk.... something was clearly wrong with her because she didn't even greet me like she normally would when I went over to see her.

They kept her at the vet for a few days on IV's and fluid and the vets said there was fluid on her lungs, but yesterday they said she was getting better and even trying to get up.

Today I got a call from my friend saying that they give her golden a week to two weeks to live.. because she has cancer all over her body. What I don't get is that the vet visited her at the beginning of the month and told them that she was perfectly healthy... does cancer really spread that fast?? do they go downhill that fast???

I'm taking this really hard and I'm not sure why.. I know I'm attached to her and I love her, but I think I'm taking it hard because I think she is suffering and I HATE that... They chose to bring her home and let her die there when its her time to go. I know its not my choice, but I think it would've just been better for the golden if they would've just let her go tonight... 

I dunno... sorry to bother you guys, but I'm really struggling with this.. I don't know what i"m gonna do when its my own girls time... I don't know if I could handle it..


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I guess until you live it with your own dog you really don't know what you will do. 

I think both hope and love are huge factors. You hope the vet is wrong, that your dog isn't really that sick, that he is going to get better. And then you love your dog so much that you just want to spend just a little more time with him because you can't imagine life without him.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry that your Golden friend is going through this. It must be such a painful situation for you, especially since you don't really control what happens to her.

Is she suffering? There are experts here who can tell you more about that. Signs of pain that I know about... is she panting more than the temperature demands? Is she changing position a lot? Is she not able to sleep? Does she refuse food and water? Has she stopped wagging her tail in greeting? These are things I watch for in my dogs to know if they are uncomfortable.

This is a good place to share what is happening to you and to this Golden girl. I think you'll find a lot of support and understanding.

With big hugs,
Lucy


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I suppose there is nothing wrong with letting her pass naturally at home, I mean...WE have to right? 

As long as she is so full of pain medication that she is not suffering, then I am ok with their decision...


----------



## PrettyPollysMom (Oct 18, 2010)

I think you're right.. the problem I have is i have no say in how they let her go..

I see why they would want to let her go peacefully in the home she has known her whole life... to have a few extra days with her... 

It also hits close to home because I have my own golden girl that I can't imagine losing..

As long as she isn't suffering i'm okay with their decision.. I have to be, like you said... 

its just sad... I know she's lived a FULL life... 14 yrs is a long time for a Golden... its just sad.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Losing a companion is so hard and I wish it was something we never have to go through. Every pet owner accepts that they will have to go through this someday; some sooner rather than later. She has lived a full life, but even those 14 years is never enough. Most of us would give anything just to have even another day with them. 

I feel one of the kindest things we can do for our pets is euthanasia. If the golden in your life still has a good quality of life (as someone stated above... happy, wagging tail, not in pain, eating/drinking) spend those days with her while you can. Hopefully she will stay that way until the end. 

I am very sorry you have to go through this but you are welcome to talk to any of us here as most of us have been through it.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 16, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this... I just lost my golden to cancer last month.

I had a similar reaction as you did because he'd been to a vet very recently before that and he had a full physical exam and said she didn't feel any lumps or anything out of the ordinary. I didn't understand how he could suddenly have late stage cancer two weeks later and be going downhill so fast.

You didn't mention what kind of cancer she was diagnosed with, but a lot of cancers need x-rays or ultrasounds and that usually happens after they are already showing symptoms that we can often attribute to old age (ie. not as active, a bit lethargic etc). My golden had lymphoma but no swollen nodes or tumours that you could feel. Sometimes the tumours are hidden behind internal organs and these cancers are the kind that become the silent killers.

I did a lot of research on the progression of different kinds of cancers and my feelings are mixed. I have read that hemangiasarcoma will often result in a final sudden internal bleed out and the dog will pass quite quickly (from blood loss) when the time comes. 

Lymphoma is a very painful cancer to watch your dog deteriorate with. From the loss of appetite, to the vomiting/diarrhea that can occur, severe anemia, weakness, fever and collapse. I really wouldn't have felt comfortable just watching him die naturally... unless perhaps you have a vet that has some special mix of heavy painkillers for the final stages. I wouldn't want to suffer like that if I knew the end was an inevitable reality in a matter of hours or days and I definitely didn't want my boy to go through it either. 

You will want to watch for severe anemia (white gums/tongue), panting, weakness in the backlegs, fever and collapse. The final stage of lymphoma goes into the bone marrow and poisons the blood system from within. If Polly is coughing and getting fluid in her lungs then her ability to breathe comfortably will be severely impaired as well. She may have tumours in her lungs or near her heart.

It's always an individual decision, but I do think that even though one may envision a peaceful passing away at home scenario, when it does get down to the wire you are just going to be wishing you had a vet there to help her cross over to the rainbow bridge, rather than watch those final 24-48 hours. If it happens at night or you don't have close access to a 24 hr vet clinic, this will always limit your options. One thing I can say is that as devastating as it was to choose euthanasia, when my boy's chemo failed and he went into sepsis and collapsed I didn't really have much choice. And as he was when this happened, I would not have been comfortable watching him through the projected final 24 hours. It was a very quick, peaceful thing when the ER vet assisted him into his final sleep and I know helping end the suffering was my final gift to him. 

I'm so sorry you're having to go through this situation. It doesn't matter what age they are, it's always devastating. Prayers for sweet Polly.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Our Selka had a clean health check with blood tests less than two months before he was diagnosed with bone cancer. Obviously it was there then but it would have taken xrays to find it and he had no symptoms. It would have been a terminal diagnosis anyway.

When Selka began to show signs of extreme pain (panting, not wanting to go out , not eating) and the pain meds were no longer working, we had the vet come to our house and we let him go. If we had waited for him to go on his own, he would have suffered horribly. It is one gift we can give our dogs.
I hope their golden is not suffering.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

One thing I can suggest: Get a trusted vet to provide an injection (or several) that can be given in case things turn nasty late at night or at a time when no veterinary help can be summoned. That happened with my cherished Sabrina and I was ever so glad to be able give her an injection to help her sleep through the worst after she woke me very late on her last night with us. The next morning we got her to the family veterinarian who gave her last shots and eased her passing in my arms. I am so glad that she was not awake to suffer...

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## PrettyPollysMom (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry if I confused anyone.. I'm not talking about my golden, Polly.. I'm talking about a friends golden.

In the end I know that its not my decision and i have to live with what they decide to do...

I just hope she doesn't suffer.... but I'm not there on a daily basis to see if she is in pain or not ( which is probably a good thing for me since I don't have any control on how to let her go)


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

My first Golden Girl, Dani died at 10.5 years old of cancer. We didn't know there was anything wrong with her. We went on vacation and a good friend of mine was watching the house and the dogs (she stayed at the house) we got a call from her on Tue that Dani didn't want to eat (not normal for this girl) she fed her some rice and hamburger and she ate. 
Then she stoped eating even the rice food, Thursday she took her to the Vet and Dani stayed there until we got home on Sat. 
I had the weekend with her and we let her go on Mon. It just went sooo fast.
She went from vibrant active dog to an old week dog in days. It was scarry to see. I will never forget that.
A couple of weeks before her death she still went swimming with her dog friends she went for daily walks. 
These dogs are so tough sometimes you don't know that there is anything wrong until it's too late.
It's been 6 years now since her passing, wow!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So sorry to read about your friend's sweet Golden. It is so hard to know they are sick and likely to leave us soon.

Your question about the cancer: I think in some cases, it CAN be very fast. Heartbreakngly so. My Golden that I had growing up was diagnosed with cancer when he was about 9. I'm not sure what kind. He had tumours under his tail. He had surgery and treatment, and then vet said he'd live a few more months. He was great for nine months, and then, one day, it was as though the cancer was suddenly just everywhere. It was so sad. He was so sick. And we had to let him go. 

It's the saddest thing about having these dear dogs. 

I hope your friend's dog goes in peace. I hope you get a chance to say goodbye.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

My golden had a clean bill of health at the end of November 2008. Vet check blood tests etc. He had fibrosarcoma in November of 2007. I was so happy. 1 year totally free from the cancer. December 15, 2008 he died of Hemangiosarcoma. It can happen that fast. 

I am so sorry for you and your friend. Prayers and good thoughts being sent for you all.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My sweet Copper had his yearly checkup on Oct. 6, 2010. The vet said he was doing very well for his age and issues.

Oct. 20th he was diagnosed with cancer that had metastasized and he collapsed less than 48 hours later. Even then he showed no signs of pain, but he couldn't stand and his bladder was leaking constantly. We went straight to the vet's and he scarfed down an Arby's sandwich on the table. He had the last shot, put his head down and it was over. Even the vet said he'd never seen one go so peaceful.

I hope your friend's girl let's them know unequivocally that is time and she goes peacefully whether at home or at the vet's. It is so hard to accept and know you have to do it for them even when your heart is screaming NO!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry about your friend's Golden. There is no easy way to sugar coat a cancer diagnosis and journey. It just stinks, for everyone. 

It really is going to depend on the type of cancer your friend's golden has and if the internal organs are causing any difficulty with breathing, digestion, rest positions or walking. Some cancers cause intense pain--such as osteosarcoma. Some cancers may or may not be painful for the dog. Hemangiosarcoma is "relatively" pain-free until the end, though there are cases where the dog is in pain with it as well. Panting, restlessness, difficulty standing,walking, sleeping, eating all indicate some distress.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My King also had a clean bill of health a few weeks before he died. He ate a corn cob, went to the EVet who could not get it to move, so was transported to my regular vet the next day (the eVet is my regular vet now)

My regular vet could not help the cob pass and so did an exploratory surgery around 3pm; it was discovered his liver was consumed with cancer so he was not allowed to wake up.

My vet said there was no way of knowing how sick my King was from examinations and blood tests and we saw nothing to indicate that he should have an ultrasound - which also did not pick up the cancer when they kept XRaying, ultra sounding etc for the corn cob. So I wonder to this day if what we thought was a corn cob was actually the cancer? How did he possibly get a hold of a corn cob?

So, yes cancer can slip under the radar and can move very, very fast. King was 14 1/2 years old.

I am sorry your friend is going through this.


----------

